# Fort Pitt



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open call backs
2,3,7,8,9,10,11,12,14,15,16,17,18,19,22,23,26,29 34,35,41,43,45,47,48,49,52
27 dogs to land blind in AM 8 start


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Derby placements 
1st 16
2nd 14
3rd 1
4th4
RJ 6
8, 13 Jams


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open callbacks to water blind 
Open 8 ,9,10,12,14,15,16,19,22,26,29,34,43 45,47,48,49,52


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open call backs to 4th will start in the am 
8,10,14,16,19,26,29,43,48,49,52


----------



## John Kruger (Apr 1, 2009)

Any news on the Amateur?


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Am call backs to land blind starts at 0730 Tomm.
4,6 ,7,10,11,12,13,15,16,17,18,21,23,28,29,31,34,37,42,47,49,50,51


----------



## big gunner (Mar 1, 2010)

Any news on the Q


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Am Callbacks to water blind

4,6,7,11,12,13,16,17,21,23,29,31,37,42,47,49,50,51

For the qual all that I know is Jim Dorobek won....


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Am Callbacks to water blind
> 
> 4,6,7,11,12,13,16,17,21,23,29,31,37,42,47,49,50,51
> 
> For the qual all that I know is Jim Dorobek won....


Congrats Jim that is great!!!!


----------



## Doug Trautman (Apr 16, 2004)

Qual results

1st Sas H Jim Dorobek
2nd Tully H Bev Burns
3rd Wiley H?
4th Blossom H Dan Storts
RJ Tex H Ed Schilling


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to Jim and Sas and Bev and Tully! WAY TO GO!!!


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats Bev on the qual 2nd!
Now a ***!😃👍


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

QAA! Tully is something else, and you got her there! Way to go, Bev!

rita


----------



## big gunner (Mar 1, 2010)

Congratulations Bev on Tully getting Q.A.A. before he is out of derby. Great job Tully!!!!!!

Erick & Gunner


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Am call backs to the 4th
4,7,12,13,16,23,29,31,42,50


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open results
1st #49
2- #10
3-48
4-16

RJ 29
Not sure if there were any other jams besides # 14.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations Jim on your Q win!!!!!!!!!


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Amat results?


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Sorry so late in posting these
1st Pat Martin-finn
2nd John lash - LB
3rd Johnny Armstrong-Classy
4th Alvin Hatcher-??
Res Jam Connie Swanson-??


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Congrats John and LB on the Am 2nd! Way to go!

Chris


----------

